# Favorite Painters



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Picasso
Monet
Gough 
Dali
Blake


What about you?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Rubens, Goya, Monet, Rembrandt, Caravaggio. Oh and that guy who did a great job painting my house for cheap


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Alma-Tadema, Breughel, Magritte, Petrus Van Schendel, David, Delacroix, Rembrandt.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Marc, Macke, Feininger, van Gogh, Monet, my wife.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Rembrandt, Picasso, Van Gogh, Brueghel; 
Monet, Klee, Kandinsky, Hals, Renoir


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rembrandt, Van Gogh, Brueghel ,Vermeer , in fact, most of the Dutch/ Flemish school.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Beryl Cook.
David Inshaw.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Went to see Gerhard Richters new paintings in the Ludwig museum in Aachen last week. Marvelous abstract expressionism.
But my eyes got hooked on a small beautiful Modigliani portrait.
Kiefer ? Turner ? Frank Stella?, Carravagio? , Rembrandt? , Warhol? 
Or lesser known ones; Helberger, Germaine Chardon ?
Pretty difficult to choose just one as an absolute fav. Art is there to be enjoyed, maybe learn a thing or two. It's not a competition, it isn't to me anyway.

Edit : it was in Köln, I made the same mistake when actually going there. There is a bit of a difference in distance, driving there from Eindhoven


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Jos said:


> Went to see Gerhard Richters new paintings in the Ludwig museum in Aachen last week. Marvelous abstract expressionism.


Brilliant artist. We saw an exhibition of his works in the Pompidou a few years ago.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

SimonTemplar said:


> *Alma-Tadema*, Breughel, Magritte, Petrus Van Schendel, David, Delacroix, Rembrandt.


Good choice!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Of course, I like the usual suspects. 

As far as art which has affected me personally, I'm drawn to Edward Hopper for his sense of isolation among the crowds. As an introvert, that's the way I usually feel.

Also, I'm always blown over when I encounter a painting by Mark Rothko. The first time I saw a room full of Rothkos, I was so overwhelmed, I had to sit down. 

I also think Georgia O'Keefe is consistently compelling; I've seen several of her exhibitions. 

I stumbled on a Remedios Varo exhibition at the CD Museum of Women's Art, and its sense of striving spirituality spoke to me. 

I was surprised at an abstract expressionism exhibit they held in Nashville a few years ago. All those paintings which looked ugly in an art book were surprisingly beautiful when I could see the layers and colors of paint.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Van Gogh. Goya, but often with a sense for the horror that often clotted his mind. Goya often walked upon a very thin crust over the abyss. Giorgione. Albert Pinkham Ryder, an inner vision that is unmistakeable. The American Luminists: John F. Kensett, Fitz Hugh Lane, Martin Johnson Heade, Sanford Gifford, and others working within that vision. George Inness. So many more.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian painters who have seen (in the Hermitage) into the soul of Rembrandt's Return of the Prodigal Son. Matisse, Van Gogh, Young Picasso, Chagall, Raphael, School of Rembrandt................


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Gordontrek said:


>


Whahahaa, brings back memories of a strange time in my life; the end of adolesence. Not knowing what to do with my life, mild feelings of anxiety and gloom, if not downright depression.
Thankfully we then had the beginnings of commercial television, and Bob Ross.
I've spent many happy-ish hour with this magnificent painter, and in the good company of vodka, beer and spliffs.
"Now let's add a touch of titanium white"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gordontrek said:


>


Nothing beats real home work.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Velázquez, Delacroix, Turner, Van Gogh, Monet, Renoir, Klimt, Munch. Also, I've recently become interested in Whistler, ever since learning that Debussy's Nocturnes were inspired by his paintings.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Vermeer
Rembrandt
Whistler

I'm a man of hidden shallows.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Marc Chagall & Jakob Weidemann


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Frank Frazetta. This guy had real talent. I'd post pictures, but I'm afraid it would violate TOS.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

My Top 10 would go something like this:

1. Michelangelo Buonarroti
2. Hieronymus Bosch
3. Gustav Klimt
4. Salvador Dali
5. Werner Tubke
6. Max Ernst
7. Leonardo Da Vinci
8. Pieter Bruegel
9. Rembrandt Van Rijn
10. Vincent Van Gogh


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Caspar David Friedrich. Not so much the more Gothic scenes, but his gentler landscapes. I like the way his stuff quite often features on the front covers of CD booklets too.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> My Top 10 would go something like this:
> 
> 1. Michelangelo Buonarroti
> 2. Hieronymus Bosch
> ...


Good list.....interesting...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2017)

Bridget Riley and Jackson Pollock are two painters who spring to mind


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Edwin Lord Weeks


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dali and Breughel.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Caravaggio, Modigliani, Cezanne, Matisse, Sargent, Rivers.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

David, Ingres, Raphael, Poussin, Claude Lorrain, Rubens, Michelangelo, Dürer, Titian, Tintoretto, Cezanne, Friedrich, Courbet, Chardin, Moreau, de Chavannes, Mondrian.

Plus some Finns: Akseli Gallén-Kallela, Pekka Halonen, Fanny Churberg, Werner Holmberg.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I have answered this question dozens of times... and never really been able to come up with a firm list of 10... let alone 5 favorites. On my blog I made two posts... one listing a favorite 51 artists:

https://tmblr.co/ZWG98ru_Dve_

... and another listing a further 100 favorites:

https://tmblr.co/ZWG98rvapyxj

Honestly, any list would have to include the following:

1. Peter Paul Rubens:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Next in line for me would be Michelangelo Buonarotti:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Third would be Rembrandt van Rijn:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

My fourth choice would be Pierre Bonnard:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

After Bonnard? It would have to be Edgar Degas:


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Any of the Pre-Rapaelites: Holman Hunt, Millais, Waterhouse, Alma-Tadema in particular.

*Isabella and the Pot of Basil* by *William Holman Hunt*.










The model was Holman Hunt's wife Fanny who had recently died.

Best wishes


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Van Gogh, Rembrandt, Picasso are my top three.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Rembrandt, Vermeer, John Singer Sargent, John Everett Millais, Ilya Repin, Anders Zorn, Van Dyck (sometimes), Hogarth, Joseph Wright of Derby, Pieter de Hooch...

Usual favourites that I generally don't like are Rubens, Joshua Reynolds, Gainsborough... incidentally all artists that had apprentices and employees produce their work in a factory-line process. Not conducive to artistic profundity, methinks.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Umberto Boccioni
Bartolome Esteban Murillo
Girolamo Francesco Maria Mazzola (Parmigianino)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Meindert Hobbema
Jacob Van Ruisdael
Camille Pissarro
Claude Monet
A.E. Backus


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Kandinsky. Order in chaos.
Other favorites: Dali, Gogh, Repin, Rubens, C. D. Friedrich.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Picasso
Dali
Miro

After learning about them in Spanish class they have become my favorites.


----------

